# STAYING HOPEFULL (Updates!)



## Karan K (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi, all!

I have been suffering with IBS, anxiety and other accompanied symptoms for the past 3.5 years and documenting it for the last 6 months.

UPDATES!!

https://goo.gl/hVLgG8

All videos

https://goo.gl/nHgqxh

Looking forward to hearing from you guys.

Cheers!


----------



## Karan K (Jun 14, 2016)

UPDATES!!

https://goo.gl/hVLgG8

All videos

https://goo.gl/nHgqxh


----------



## marjorie seaman (Aug 25, 2016)

Karan K: Read your story. I too have suffered with IBS for 4 years. Been to the Dr. many times, have had many tests and been on medications mostly to no avail. Two weeks ago someone told me about VLS Probotic. I can't believe the difference it has made. Immediately things began to change for me. No more horrible feeling in my stomach and no more nausea. Still have a bit of constipation but I take Miralax for that and take it as needed. Works really well. Anyway the VLS Probiotic has put my life back to normal. No prescription needed. Buy it over the counter. As your pharmacy if they carry it and if they don't they can order it for you. It costs $50.00 for a months supply. I have only had to take 1 a day. Directions say you can take up to 8 a day. I saw immediately relief. Has to refrigerated all the time. I hope this information can help you. Have a good day.


----------



## Karan K (Jun 14, 2016)

Thank you Marjorie Seaman I will definitely look for VLS Probiotics. I'm curious to know how it works and what difference did you experience. Thanks a ton for ur reply.


----------

